
Why designers should know typography - auriseturaiset
https://medium.com/@Manon_Stripes/why-designers-should-know-typography-c2f0acea9816#.vzgnr3nhh
======
SippinLean
>The delicate and sensible art of typography is not teached [sic] to designers
anymore (or not well)

I spent an entire semester hand-drawing and painting typefaces at my school;
alongside my courses in Photoshop and Illustrator.

